# Fishing Tingalpa Creek - Any nice spots?



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, ill be hitting up Tingalpa Creek tomorrow morning at around 10:15-10:30am (high tide) with my 10 newly bought Hardbody lures (2x River2sea Bubble Pop / 2x Halco Scorpion 35-Firefin & Pink Fluoro / 2x TT Switchblades / Rver2sea Baby Crank / River2sea Baby Vibe / 2x Predatek MicroMin M40-Black Beetle & Tropical Perch (yes im crazy spent close to $120 :shock: ).

Anyway, back on topic 

Does anybody know of some good trolling spots for my new hardbody's / Popper grounds / or features to hit with the Soft Pastics at the mouth of Tingalpa Creek? (Google Earth images would be of great help). Ill be launching from either Ferry Road (the opening between the mangroves) or further towards mouth on Queens esp boat ramp.

Ive never fished this close to the mouth, whats the general current like? Is it easy to manage?

IVE ADDED A SCREENSHOT OF WHAT I BELIEVE TO BE GOOD TARGET GROUNDS; RED CIRCLES = POPPER GROUNDS (seems shallow sand flats), YELLOW LINES = SOFT PLASTIC TARGET AREAS. Whatcha reckon?

Thanks in advance, All help will be greatly appreciated 

Dan.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

ok , since i can't go anymore , i'll pass on some small tips....
the channel you marked between tingalpa ck and lota ck..the longer yellow...from tingalpa ck end , keep right then about 1/3 the way head close to the mangroves on the left until you almost hit lota creek mouth then head towards the red beacon you will see , its the deepest parts but only 4 to 5 ft on the high tide so anytime from 2 hrs either side of high is ok...only troll slowly , shallow divers , bream , flatty ,whiting , jacks and the occassional surprise here...along the banks its really snaggy , i've lost a few good lures , but casting small poppers can bring some big bream , and there is flatty up to 1 mtr along there but i use lightly weighted 5 inch pumpkinseed minnows with cast and retrieve here...
the smaller yellow trail you have marked is full of old boat moorings and snags easy , recommend not trolling there , not much fishwise either...the northern tip of that little island is a big sandbank and good for sole , whiting and flatty , only a few feet of water there though...the mouth and flats outside are full of small to average flatty , not in the channels though , they are on the shallow banks , once again , not great for trolling as sunken crabpots steal your lures...
i would recommend heading to the trainbridge pylons and casting for bream and soapy jew on the eddie side of the flow , then about 200mts up on the right is a rock bommie - fish just outside it in the deeper 18ft section for cod and tailor that for some reason are still there...if you want to troll then from the trainbridge keep right then just past the rocks head to the middle and then just before the shore based rotunda on your right keep right again until the carbridge , its about 18 ft most this way and some great flatty and soapy jew - maybe a bigger one around - can be caught here...
poppers and surface lures are better used further upstream , but at the mouth , throw at the little areas and bays between the mangroves , work slowly , my best bream and flathead on poppers were caught on a red bubblepop in the shallow bay between tinny and lota ck mouth...
the current will push you along at about 2 klms/hr on the run in , so a drougue is a big help , so be prepared to constantly paddle and adjust your position if trying to hold possy while casting , maybe drop a brick on a rope and clip to it when you find a spot you like...it gets annoying....
good luck , some say its dead ther - but i always catch plenty and sometimes some great fish from there...sorry i can't join you...enjoy


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dan

see the little bunch of trees/mangroves at the top/centre?
sneak up between them at the top of high tide with small hard bodies and poppers

I used to get bream, whiting and flatties in there
plus i got smoked a few times by what i assumed was either a jack or a big bream
luckily by pinching down the barbs on the trbles i was able to paddle in and retrieve my lure after

Nick


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Rob, Thanks a tonne for that advice, some very very useful information there 

Think ill troll my way to the train bridge, have a cast around there with a few SP's, then with the outgoing tide ill troll my way to the southern point/end of the small island. From there ill head north into channel joining Tingalpa ck and Lota ck (trolling until about 1/3rd of the way) then bombard the mangroves with SP's and Poppers. Ill then maybe target some of the mored boats with SP's (my arms should be tired by then so dont wanna push my luck against the outgoing tide).

Would i be okay tying the anchor line to my grablines/Paddle Holder for the time being? Dont feel like drilling some new holes to make an anchor trolley just yet as im no Whizz with power tools (ive taken half of my index finger off with a bloody vaccum cleaner :? ).

Thanks for all the help guys.

Dan.


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

g'day danw, i fish that area regualy as i live close so i am shaw we will meet some day if your going to fish it a bit. ;-)

rob, whats going on mate, i haven't seen you for a while and noticed your saying you can't go anymore? i thought you had a tempo with a leccy on the way


----------

